
Tired Developer Debates That Need to Just Die Already - zachflower
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/4-tired-developer-debates-that-need-to-just-die-already-37da906d4f9e
======
duxup
With all these I'm less interested in why someone thinks something X is better
than Y as much as I am "Show me how that works for you?"

Nobody ever really says in detail exactly how their experience showed them
that X is better than Y... but that's probably the most useful thing I want to
know, and the most productive path discussion wise.

Granted asking them to go into detail would involve a great deal of work but
that aside it is really hard to understand what anyone means when they make
such blanket statements. Personally I really want to know those things as I
want to learn about other people's experiences / how they reached those
opinions, but I almost never see them.

Outside that it all seems to just be tribal garbage.

~~~
zachflower
I'm inclined to agree. Without any evidence or context, these arguments rarely
serve any purpose, and are most often driven by strongly-held opinions rather
than objective analysis.

